# Turbo Corrado pics!



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

Car runs [email protected] mph
























Would have current pics of car running down track, but I took video of first two runs. Then he got booted off the track because he had no cage and he's running 11.99 and faster


[Modified by GTI2lo, 9:24 AM 10-22-2002]


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

I was talking to a viper owner who got beat by a VW last week on the H/W was that your boy?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (schrickedVR6)*

sorry car is from toronto


----------



## XSiVE (Nov 1, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

looks like this guy has some pretty crazy piping in that thing. a air/water ic yet the charge pipe off the turbo goes down as if there was a fmic.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (XSiVE)*

It has a FMIC.
Chris


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Chris_P)*

If his front plate reads "HI BOOST" then he was at waterfest running high 13's. What has he done to the car since?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

tsk tsk, nobody likes a party pooper!


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If his front plate reads "HI BOOST" then he was at waterfest running high 13's. What has he done to the car since?[HR][/HR]​At waterfest i was stock block, stock compression, and ony 5 psi. Best time was 13.4 on BFG drag radial.
Now as said, the block is fully built. In can handle 30+psi of boost.


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Hey gti..what are doing as far as a trans?


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

What r&p is in this car???


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

Stock ring and pinon on the car with quaife and clutch masters clutch/pressure plate.
As for my car I am putting in a quaiffe over winter.


----------



## vw4sport (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

looks awsome ........good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]tsk tsk, nobody likes a party pooper![HR][/HR]​If you wanna call me a d1ck for trying to find out what he has done to his car since waterfest then feel free to do so, just that waterfest wasnt too long ago and i wanted to know what else went in there.
Party pooper huh? how's your broke block?
***** please.


----------



## Riddin Dirty (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

that is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry car is from toronto[HR][/HR]​the guy I was talking to was from Canada, not sure where but he said he raced him 2 times first time it was the viper in front and the second time it was the VW. Thing was he didn't know what kinda VW it was... I guess it wasn't your boy.


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

Hey killa,
Nice pics of your 11sec street 16v!


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

well which is that corrado's came with both 3.39 and 3.67...
Cause with those tall ass slicks it drastically changes the gear ratios.... and i can't see that car trapping 125mph at 14psi no way...
Sorry... things just don't add up....... i mean when we post our times we give the whole scoop... none of the shadow games
We tell car weight, post the whole time slip... etc... and until things add up i'm gonna be a hata...
Tim


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

Corrado VR6s only came w/ the 3.67 CDM tranny unless someone swapped in the CCM


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (schrickedVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sorry car is from toronto
the guy I was talking to was from Canada, not sure where but he said he raced him 2 times first time it was the viper in front and the second time it was the VW. Thing was he didn't know what kinda VW it was... I guess it wasn't your boy.[HR][/HR]​I raced a Viper on the highway







but it wasn't last week


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

I don't really care what r&p and stuff. Things don't add up, until the owner comes forward or someone speaks for him.
He ran 125mph. I was personally there. Believe what you like.
Chris


----------



## JKR (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Chris_P)*

In this case ppl are going to have to speak on his behalf. I know the owner of this ride from back in the day and i've seen him with some crazy rides (not all VW's) and im surprised he is taking his car to the track and shows etc. totally not like him to show off so i highly doubt he is going to defend you hating on his ride. Don't believe if you want but the times are correct no BS. Don't be a hatter cuz his sh1t is faster than you. Here sip on some hatter-aid










[Modified by JKR, 9:48 PM 10-23-2002]


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (JKR)*

Killa sorry was in a rush to post so I thought I mentioned what the block had done. Well its got JE pistons, pauter rods, balanced and so forth. Same setup as SEM's motor last year when it ran 10.20. 
As for the R&P it is a tranny from the 2001 VR6 motor. The car was originally bought as a write off and built from groud up. The car had an engine fire because it was an auto corrado with autostart and it wasn't done right. Well burn down and written off. The leather seats and rest wasn't touched. Car got full repaint and 2001 vr6 block and head and stuff. 
You can trust me that the car runs the numbers. Also the owner as JKR said is a very quiet guy, he'll look at this but won't post anything. Ask anyone of the toronto guys that were at the track last week-end. TurboABA, Mad dubber, myself, JKR, etc. 
























And if someone has image station you can see a video of a run. Not the greatest but that's what I have right now.
http://www.imagestation.com/video/play.html?id=4249179808 


[Modified by GTI2lo, 7:18 PM 10-23-2002]


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Well its got JE pistons, pauter rods, balanced and so forth. Same setup as SEM's motor last year when it ran 10.20. [HR][/HR]​ya see killa, ya jack ass!
if youd just wait a min before flapping your mouth youd get the details you were looking for!








people on the net


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Well its got JE pistons, pauter rods, balanced and so forth. Same setup as SEM's motor last year when it ran 10.20. 

ya see killa, ya jack ass!
if youd just wait a min before flapping your mouth youd get the details you were looking for!








people on the net







[HR][/HR]​
now now, no ones a jack a$$.


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (JKR)*

Hello earth to MORON... show me where i said he didn't run a 11.8 @ 125 ??????? 
NO where.... i said he didn't run 11.8 @ 125 on 14psi of 94 octane on those tall ass slicks with 3.39 r&p.......
Trust me... if you guys only knew what arguement you were getting into.. i have first hand experience of what tall slicks do to trap speed and gearing... and what r&p do to trap speed... and maybe if you knew this... you would know that things
DON'T ADD UP......
I'm not jealous or mad cause he's faster for a couple reasons... number 1 know i didn't lie about how i ran, #2 i have a stock motor stock management 2.06 60ft and only 12 passes on the turbo setup you give me a 1.8 60ft or whatever he had i'd run 11.9 also
he has a built motor with management... sorry if i had a built motor with management i would not be running 14psi... since i can run 18psi on a stock motor..
Plus i know what trap speed my car ran at 16psi with 3 gallons of 116 race gas.. with 3.39 r&p and 22x8 which actually help the gearing.... and the fact my car is a couple hunded pounds lighter...
This is also the same car that clamed stock clutch for 11's.... comeon now...
I can post of video of a car running a 10' and say it was on 10psi of boost with full interior etc too.... yea you have proof that the car ran that time.. but how it was done is false..
Tim


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Yea i also love how every video i have ever seen from car in canada never show the scoreboard or what e/t they ran...
i have videos or sem/lanny and others and no times on the scoreboard


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (speed51133!)*

Mike:
Jackass? that's all u got?? Come on dude.
I thought it was a fair question and you called me a party pooper.
Like u said, people on the net, I really dont have a car and just speak BS out my azz haha, some people actually believe me when i say that i hook up vw's as a hobby.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]number 1 know i didn't lie about how i ran, #2 i have a stock motor stock management 2.06 60ft and only 12 passes on the turbo setup you give me a 1.8 60ft or whatever he had i'd run 11.9 also
he has a built motor with management... sorry if i had a built motor with management i would not be running 14psi... since i can run 18psi on a stock motor..[HR][/HR]​I don't know who about to lie, but come. I'm not shoot off false facts. Why would I fabricate stories. Why only 14psi on a built motor, well if you want it here it goes...
Finished putting together the car on friday night around 3 a.m.. next day guy had to work only put on 50km's to break in the rings. Drove 225km's to the track. Therefore the rings aren't fully set and you are not going to fully boost it. Also we knew the car was going to go 11's but he had no cage. So he would get booted for safety infraction. Just went to try out new motor and check if old programing needed to be changed around a little. 
Just so you know, maybe think a little... Going to the dyno tomorrow to get over 500 whp out of a street car!! 
If you want me to be nasty. I can, are you sure you are not jelous? Hey the car can get a cage, turn the boost to 30 psi and crack off a 10 sec pass. And with full leather interior and CD player he'll pass LOU (nothing against the guy) playing classical music.
Come on grow up really, can't you face the facts that someone's car is just setup really well. Maybe you guys from GTR don't know every little trick. Follow kevin black, he's got his car running fine. 
As for the comment about the timming board. It be great, but I take pics with digicam, but video mode doens't have zoom. Maybe if I get up in the stands I have a better chance, but I'm no bench warmer.


----------



## Spoolin2Bar (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Turbo lou ran a [email protected] 123. 
look at the post:
http://www.vwsport.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=77


[Modified by Spoolin2Bar, 7:31 AM 10-24-2002]


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Really no zoom.. so thats why it was a 9second video????
Well you know thats funny what you said about Kevin since he is our friend ya know i forgot we never talked to him... we don't race with him all the time...
you know he hasn't been tweeking lou's standalone or is tuning brians standalone??
I can guarantee you .. if you really wanna put money on that corrado.. lou with run 2 times 1 on the track 1 on the street and lou's car will win... period..
Remeber... 10.86 @ 123... NO 3rd, detonated in 5th. 107mph 1/8th mile... on 129mph trap he did 99 in the 1/8th... so he was well on the way to a 135+mph trap...
I mean Tom's GTI only went 142trap speed with 600whp.. in a RACE CAR... so i'm sure that you guys know all the tuning tricks... this is a 2550lbs STREET CAR.... both GTRBeast (Steve) 10.81 @ 128 and Lou ([email protected]) drove to and from the track..
But how can you expect me to beleive that a car that weighs 400lbs more then the other... runninng ALOT less boost... can trap same mph
Lets put it like this
Brian with 3.67 and 24.5x9x13 slicks @ 18psi went 11.43 @ 125mph
Brian with 3.39 and 24.5x9x13 slicks @ 18psi went 11.49 @ 121mph
Notice a 4mph trap speed difference.
No matter how u put it we called all you guys out at waterfest... and no one stepped up to the plate..
And if i was jealous of everyone with a car faster then mine i'd be in trouble.... my car is a daily driver that ran exactly what i built it to ran... i mean since 5 of my close friends all run faster i'd think i'd be jealous of people who i know what there actually running with.
Also what did it dyno at 14psi?? Since it had to be tuned on a dyno 


[Modified by ItsukiVR6, 6:23 AM 10-24-2002]


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Lets put it like this
Brian with 3.67 and 24.5x9x13 slicks @ 18psi went 11.43 @ 125mph
Brian with 3.39 and 24.5x9x13 slicks @ 18psi went 11.49 @ 121mph

[Modified by ItsukiVR6, 6:23 AM 10-24-2002][HR][/HR]​I don't know what the SEM Corrado dynod at 14 psi. But what did Brians car dyno at when he ran those #'s? Can you fit those 13" slicks over stock VR6 brakes?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I can guarantee you .. if you really wanna put money on that corrado.. lou with run 2 times 1 on the track 1 on the street and lou's car will win... period..
Remeber... 10.86 @ 123... NO 3rd, detonated in 5th. 107mph 1/8th mile... on 129mph trap he did 99 in the 1/8th... so he was well on the way to a 135+mph trap...
I mean Tom's GTI only went 142trap speed with 600whp.. in a RACE CAR... so i'm sure that you guys know all the tuning tricks... this is a 2550lbs STREET CAR.... both GTRBeast (Steve) 10.81 @ 128 and Lou ([email protected]) drove to and from the track..[HR][/HR]​Hey, if a street car has a fuel cell, by all means. The corrado has stock fuel tank. interior with no lightening or removal of interior pieces. It even has a catalitic convertor and passes a sniffer test. Can this be said for Lou? Does he drive to the track and just bolt up slicks? No most likely get there on a trailer. Come on we could go on forever. SEM race car, don't even start. For SEM the race car is not the most important thing. Does it make them money? NO, it is a money hole. You have to do the bread and butter jobs first to make a living. If you have money left after paying out your expenses and putting some aside for your own living not only the survival of your shop do you put money or even time into the race car. Hey maybe you have enough money to go to the track all the time and race and mod your car, but hey some people have got earn a living.
Why donesn't brian get on here and talk smack? Because he is smart, he isn't bored like you because you thought you knew what you were doing and now your block is broke. 
GTR shouldn't take credit for Lou car anyways, other than being friends and all, it is EIP that consrtucted the hole car, right? Also why was his car detonating in 5th?
Couldn't tune it on the dyno? Damn watch the video of EIP white VR6 GTI on the dyno. Man amazing what numbers you can pull in 4th gear on a 6 speed gear box. Wow short gears too. Don't you know you are supose to dyno at 1:1 ratio for the most accurate numbers. so really the 650whp is a crap. Come of the redline was at like 110 mph. little low, just a bit.
Take the car for what it is, admire and remember, atleast it runs.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

You guys are like a bunch of little kids arguing whose group of friends are better/bigger/badder/tougher! Can't you guys just accept the fact that all of our cars are VWs and quit this u.s. vs. canada crap!


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (asylum)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are like a bunch of little kids arguing whose group of friends are better/bigger/badder/tougher! Can't you guys just accept the fact that all of our cars are VWs and quit this u.s. vs. canada crap![HR][/HR]​Agreed, but that rado is like my dream car !


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (asylum)*

Brian converted to 10.1 16v brakes to fit the slicks...
Next brians car at 15psi on 93 octane made 354whp/373tq never been dynoed on race gas at 18psi... guesstimate based on et/weight is around 400whp... not exact numbers
Next why does brian have to come on here and argue.. the arguement isn't is brian's car faster then the corrado thats already been proven by timeslips.. the argument at hand hear is that the facts you gave do not add up to 125mph trap speed period... any one with any type of tract experience with turbo vr's will tell you the same thing...
Next... um... yes...both LOU and STEVE, drove there cars to englishtown last night. bolted up the slicks and drove home.... the are registered/insured street cars... The only reason steve's car used to get trailored to the track cause he had too many points and couldn't afford insurance on it... Lou's car has NEVER been trailored to the track... home a few times







but never to the track.
Thats his perogative if he chooses not to do weight reduction and we do.. but our cars are all street driven cars... insured and registered...
Also... GTR isn't a tuner... it's a group of friends who race... and Lou is part of that .. And yes Brian and others have done work on lou's car to get it where it is... 
I didn't think i was smart at all.. my block is broke cause we tryed something no one else ever did, someone has to push the envelope or else we'll be stuck at the same place forever.. we tryed DSR cams.. they didn't work my car ran lean boom... We didn't put them in like oh yea we know these will work... we took a chance we didn't have a chip programmed for them or anything... So again if you wanna be a follower and do what is proven which now everyone seems to be taken our lead.. this time last year everyone said a stock block couldn't handle 15psi.. we proved other ise now there are tons of people pushing 15psi on a stock block... see the pattern... And actually very rarely will you see me getting into a technical argument cause thats not my knowledge.. thats Brian he builds the cars...But i do know the track, i know what cars run and i know POWER/WEIGHT and certain variables don't change... If that corrado is making 475whp and 14psi.. then yes i beleive it went 11.8 @ 125 @ 14psi... 
Maybe if you knew the whole story about lou's car... you'd have a clue... i'm not at will to discuss it ... but trust me.. GTR has plenty to do with where lou is at today...
Why is his car detonating in 5th gear... well i am by no means an expert on standalone... but lets see 30psi on 93octane with 1 1/2 gallons of 112 could have ddone with it maybe it was something else like i said i don't know and he did tuned it on the dyno made 475whp/560tq at 29psi on 93octane ... he also pushed the envelope cause he had a goal run 10's with no 3rd gear he did it. I can't answer why it detonated.. but it doesn't really matter cause he has a 10second timeslip.
Also now i could stand to be correct, but from my understanding turbo cars make less power in lower gears cause there is less load... so according to this he would have made more hp... and to use this for example brian made 2 dyno passes 1 in 3rd gear and 1 in 4th gear back to back and the 3rd gear i think made like 15less whp..and was the 1st run...
Again don't bring up the EIP GTI cause that has nothing to do with us...
Yes SEM's car is a RACE CAR... Lexan all windows, TRACTION BARS.... that is a RACE CAR.... and when they ran that it was also at like 35psi 560whp... or around there if am not mistaken.. 
Once again avoided every question i asked...
What does the car weight w/driver ?
How much power did it make at 14psi on 94 octane ?
What is the break down of the 1/4 mile run, 60ft,330ft,1/8th,1/8th mph,1000ft ?
Tim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (respectVW)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys are like a bunch of little kids arguing whose group of friends are better/bigger/badder/tougher! Can't you guys just accept the fact that all of our cars are VWs and quit this u.s. vs. canada crap!
[HR][/HR]​Yeah man, cut that US vs Canada crap, it's U.S and PA vs Canada.


----------



## JKR (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

actually it's PA vs. Toronto and to clarify his car is daily driven and street legal hence the licence plate.

Yeah man, cut that US vs Canada crap, it's U.S and PA vs Canada.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (JKR)*

Who you talkin about Lou or the Corrado???? both cars are street legals with plates, insurance, driven daily
And if you wanna get really technical... us jersey guys started it back doin the olympics when usa was playing canada in hockey... it was a joke then and is a joke now...
Tim


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

standalone... but lets see 30psi on 93octane with 1 1/2 gallons of 112 could have ddone with it maybe it was something else like i said i don't know and he did tuned it on the dyno made 475whp/560tq at 29psi on 93octane ... he also pushed the envelope cause he had a goal run 10's with no 3rd gear he did it. I can't answer why it detonated.. but it doesn't really matter cause he has a 10second timeslip.
damn all the people i know that use race gas use at least 5 gallons... one and a half doesn't seem like a lot! then again what do i know!


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

1 1/2 isn't alot .... like u said 4-5 gallons is the norm ... he was planning on running all 93.. but was real low.. and added some.. like i said it may have had to do with the detonation it might not.. as i do not know...
Tim


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

We did this just for you guys tonight at the dyno.
Notice the car doesn't need to run 30 psi to make comprable power. 
18 psi, 94 octane and 2 gallons of C16.
Would of went higher on boost but have to get bigger injectors. Bigger ones are sitting on the shelf at the shop.







Turn up the boost to around 30 or so. mmmm 550whp+ 
















for a bigger version
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid36/p032644dc3160fec4834aa9abbb51f7f8/fd206105.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

forgot to mention at 15 psi it made 405whp










[Modified by GTI2lo, 10:53 PM 10-24-2002]


----------



## Riddin Dirty (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

that is insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Ok i can so so beleive 15psi 405whp, with race gas, short runner intake manifold and standalone.. with a to4 60-1, since like said on race gas we feel brians car is around 390-400whp @18psi
454whp at 18psi... with a T04 60-1.. Chris Green made that with a T70
So now 3 psi of boost gave u 50whp??? but whatever....till you answer the other questions... you've been avoiding...
So it just brings up right back to the original facts..
Just for arguements sake we'll say 405whp though u would make considerably less with 14psi and no race gas cause according to what you posted each 1lb of boost is like 17whp so 14psi on race gas would but you at 388whp - race gas we'll say 380whp... 2950lbs corrado, trap 125mph
380whp-2950lb guesstimate corrado - 125trap even at 405whp.. that don't add up..
vs
390whp-2560lbs jetta - 125trap...
yup.. thats really adds up... and thats not even factoring in the gearing disadavantage your at.. so like i said that car did not run 125mph trap at 14psi no race gas. period.
Also Lou has a TS04 turbo, bigger then the 60-1...
But once again you replyed and avoiding every one of my questions....
What does the car weight w/driver ?
How much power did it make at 14psi on 94 octane ?
What is the break down of the 1/4 mile run, 60ft,330ft,1/8th,1/8th mph,1000ft ?
These aren't hard questions... to answer...
Tim

[Modified by ItsukiVR6, 1:07 AM 10-25-2002]


[Modified by ItsukiVR6, 1:15 AM 10-25-2002]


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

I will say 1 thing no matter what the boost.. that is one nice dyno curve...


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

it is a nice curve. the a/f looks like one for a carbureted car though.
p.s. I didnt do anything to Lou's car, no tweak,just took a peek.
i need to build me a VR one of these days, thats for sho'
Kevin


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (lugnuts)*

Sorry, kev.. i guess i didn't get the correct story wen they when to you to dyno and then came back with more power
My apologies i was incorrect
Tim


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

wait, i need some education here.
ive been spending more and more time at the dyno.
isnt that air/fuel curve way lean?!?!
Ive been tuning my car for 12:1 air fuel. If I saw 13:1 when boosting 15psi, i let off right away, and add fuel.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (speed51133!)*

isnt that air/fuel curve way lean?!?!>>>
it looks more like a kitchen table than a curve, hehe
perfectly fine for the most part, but running high 12's a/f at MBT on a motor with that kind of output with C16 is pushing it, let alone C16/93 mix.
Maybe I'm just a big pu$$y though haha


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (lugnuts)*

Go take a look at a 1.8T (chipped) Air fuel chart sometime.
specially @ peak torque


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (mrkrad)*

thats what i thought.
as far as the 1.8t, ill pass. 
if they actually had a working Diverter valve, id me more interested.
just take a look in the 1.8t forum, i think there will be a class action law suit anyy day now, because DV valves are to blame for everything from engines consuming oil, to bake pad wear!


----------



## Goobery69 (Nov 22, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (speed51133!)*

That corrado is nuts!


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Goobery69)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That corrado is nuts![HR][/HR]​it certainly is! its great to have a car like this in our community...
why is it that a certain turd has to crap in every post about it, i'll never know.







the car runs said times, with a couple thousand people there to witness the time, and the car; but yet, its debateable?!
i for one am glad that the owner of this car doesn't say anything on these boards. its a fricken firing squad, and who needs that. his car is faster than most of us can ever dream ours will ever be, and last time i checked, he can carry 4 people, listen to the stereo, and carry some groceries in the trunk...
and he has something to prove to _you?_? that's obsurd. 
anyway, if anybody sees the owner of the "hi boost" car, let him know that the CCC's year end meet will be at our regular spot on sunday. see the "canada" link in my sig.
i'll bring my pink easter bunny costume








-danny


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (CageyBee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'll bring my pink easter bunny costume








-danny[HR][/HR]​Im not even gonna ask


----------



## CageyBee (Jun 15, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (asylum)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'll bring my pink easter bunny costume








Im not even gonna ask







[HR][/HR]​ugh, its halloween, dood.
its not like a friday night fetish of mine where i go out to church/jarvis with my mom's heels and a pink bunny suit, and videotape myself stepping on some old man's testicles or anything.
ok, who told?!







i swear, he put those videos in my vcr, and i had NOTHING to do with that!
-danny


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (CageyBee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i'll bring my pink easter bunny costume








Im not even gonna ask








ugh, its halloween, dood.
its not like a friday night fetish of mine where i go out to church/jarvis with my mom's heels and a pink bunny suit, and videotape myself stepping on some old man's testicles or anything.
ok, who told?!







i swear, he put those videos in my vcr, and i had NOTHING to do with that!
-danny[HR][/HR]​yeah but a pink bunny?







You couldn't come up with anything else? Oh well......if thats your kind of thing.....


----------



## SocialInvert (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (asylum)*

The car pictured in this post appears to have a 1.8T 20V and not the original 8v G60,true?


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (CageyBee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That corrado is nuts!
it certainly is! its great to have a car like this in our community...
why is it that a certain turd has to crap in every post about it, i'll never know.







the car runs said times, with a couple thousand people there to witness the time, and the car; but yet, its debateable?! [HR][/HR]​LMAO Dude...First of all when the hell are you canadians gonna learn how to frickin read and comprehend.... WHEN DID I EVER SAY THIS CAR DID NOT RUN 11.8 @ 125?????????????????? Answer NEVER!!!!!!!
What i did say was this car DID NOT run those numbers at 14psi w/94 octane with full interior.
And now we are goin on 3 days and more posts and my questions are STILL being ignored. So i will ask again
*How much does the car weigh w/driver ?* 
*What is the break down of the 11.8 run, 60ft,330ft,1/8th,mph,1000ft,1/4,mph* 
*What size slicks are on the car?* 
quote:[HR][/HR] i for one am glad that the owner of this car doesn't say anything on these boards. its a fricken firing squad, and who needs that. his car is faster than most of us can ever dream ours will ever be, and last time i checked, he can carry 4 people, listen to the stereo, and carry some groceries in the trunk... [HR][/HR]​Whats your point i can carry 5 people in my car, carry groceries in my trunk, listen to my radio w/ cd changer.... all in a matter of 10minutes worth of work...Sp whats your point? And if he ever did roll up to someone with 4 people in his car he'd get destroyed in a race. His car is only marginally faster then mine with about an extra 10grand worth of work into it... So your talkin about to the wrong person... I don't single out certain people or cars.. if i see something questionable i call them out.. Sometimes i get proved wrong, i apologize and i go on my way but a majority of my time i'm right and another internet bs is unveiled.
Tim


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]That corrado is nuts!
it certainly is! its great to have a car like this in our community...
why is it that a certain turd has to crap in every post about it, i'll never know.







the car runs said times, with a couple thousand people there to witness the time, and the car; but yet, its debateable?! 
LMAO Dude...First of all when the hell are you canadians gonna learn how to frickin read and comprehend.... WHEN DID I EVER SAY THIS CAR DID NOT RUN 11.8 @ 125?????????????????? Answer NEVER!!!!!!!
What i did say was this car DID NOT run those numbers at 14psi w/94 octane with full interior.
And now we are goin on 3 days and more posts and my questions are STILL being ignored. So i will ask again
*How much does the car weigh w/driver ?* 
*What is the break down of the 11.8 run, 60ft,330ft,1/8th,mph,1000ft,1/4,mph* 
*What size slicks are on the car?* 
i for one am glad that the owner of this car doesn't say anything on these boards. its a fricken firing squad, and who needs that. his car is faster than most of us can ever dream ours will ever be, and last time i checked, he can carry 4 people, listen to the stereo, and carry some groceries in the trunk... 
Whats your point i can carry 5 people in my car, carry groceries in my trunk, listen to my radio w/ cd changer.... all in a matter of 10minutes worth of work...Sp whats your point? And if he ever did roll up to someone with 4 people in his car he'd get destroyed in a race. His car is only marginally faster then mine with about an extra 10grand worth of work into it... So your talkin about to the wrong person... I don't single out certain people or cars.. if i see something questionable i call them out.. Sometimes i get proved wrong, i apologize and i go on my way but a majority of my time i'm right and another internet bs is unveiled.
Tim[HR][/HR]​Stock blocks, that's wassup...


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What i did say was this car DID NOT run those numbers at 14psi w/94 octane with full interior.
And now we are goin on 3 days and more posts and my questions are STILL being ignored. So i will ask again
How much does the car weigh w/driver ? 
What is the break down of the 11.8 run, 60ft,330ft,1/8th,mph,1000ft,1/4,mph 
What size slicks are on the car? [HR][/HR]​Just got back I was out of town since thursday night. I get the numbers from the slip when I see him. I also can tell you the slicks are 26x8.5 mt's


----------



## ItsukiVR6 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

Thats definately not helping the cause..When we put 26x8's on GTRBeasts car which has 3.67... it killed all his top end.... he gained 2mph in the 1/8th mile cause he hooked better... but ran the exact same mph in the 1/4 as with the 22x8 hitting the revlimiter at around the 1000-1100ft mark... cause he ran out of gear in 4th....
Still waiting on the car weight
Tim


----------



## 2sLoWvR6 (Sep 27, 2002)

Some of you guys need a Tissue for all your tears.










[Modified by 2sLoWvR6, 8:48 PM 10-31-2002]


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (SocialInvert)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The car pictured in this post appears to have a 1.8T 20V and not the original 8v G60,true?[HR][/HR]​Niether its a VRT 
ill have to side w/ Itsuki b/c of the fact ive read alot of things hes posted about people and theyr track times and so far hes usually been right and seems to really know what hes talking about


----------



## GruvenVR6 (Aug 2, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (SSj4G60)*

Are there any other engine pics? I want to take a closer look at the intake and IC piping setup...
Good thread, keep it rolling!


----------



## 17_VW_FREAK (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

just to correct EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM the onwer of that corrado is YASHIN he lives in toronto works for a vw dealership and his best time is 12.1 it is a vr on boost he does not have air/liquid intercooler he has a front mount air to air intercooler and he helped build this car at SEM (strictly european motors)


----------



## steveedub (Jan 2, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (17_VW_FREAK)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just to correct EVERYONE IN THIS FORUM the onwer of that corrado is YASHIN he lives in toronto works for a vw dealership and his best time is 12.1 it is a vr on boost he does not have air/liquid intercooler he has a front mount air to air intercooler and he helped build this car at SEM (strictly european motors)[HR][/HR]​ 11.8 actually, he even got kicked off the track for not having a cage.


----------



## DopeVr6 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (GTI2lo)*

that thing is mean







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (DopeVr6)*

This thread is back from the dead







Someone went digging! Regardless, it is a nice car!


----------



## 17_VW_FREAK (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (asylum)*

well last time i talked to him it was like 3 months or more at ERT in woodbridge he told me he ran 12.1 unless he's updated his time he was at importfest in toronto


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (17_VW_FREAK)*

Ya, it's been updated. He ran 11.8.
Chris


----------



## Boge VR6 (Aug 24, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

these post are starting to sound repetative...


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Boge VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]these post are starting to sound repetative... [HR][/HR]​quite. The car is fast.Period.Why all the hate ? Save it for the Honda crowd guys. I think 1 of the reasons VW's are not as recognized is because we spend too much time acting like kids and not enough time helping each other to go fast......








<flame suit on>


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (ItsukiVR6)*

Im not gonna talk any poop this time. But I do stand behind Tim 100% for once and everything he has said so far has been 100% correct for once. 
I think the corrado is a beautiful car and I wish the owner lots of luck with it. I dont think this post should go any further unless the owner himself will post because to me there is no way that anyboby will know the exact truth about this car. Cause even Tim stats false facts sometimes about my car and he is a good friend. Again im not hating anymore all im gonna do is sit back and enjoy the show and make sure only the facts are stated.
BTW the more load that is put on an engine the more power it will make. Dyno a stock vr in 5th gear and it will make around 200 whp. Good luck with the C guys I hope you can keep it together on the dyno. Also dynos are for tuning not for making numbers. I can easily make 50 more whp on a dyno just by changing my tires just remember that. The track tells all.
Brian 


[Modified by 50CENT, 1:50 AM 12-18-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (50CENT)*

No, dyno'ing a stock VR6 in 5th gear will make *300* whp.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No, dyno'ing a stock VR6 in 5th gear will make *300* whp.[HR][/HR]​cool dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (50CENT)*

I just wanted to clarify so there was no misinformation being spread.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Turbo Corrado pics! (Marty)*

Who pulled it from the Achives? can't we let a post die? Man this post was from like over 2 months ago








Anyways agree with brian. Let it pass untill new info or owner gets on. Obviously it's the only way


----------

